# Why is it taking so long?!! HELP!!



## Lipsz&Kasper (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been training my dog since April to potty on the wee wee pad. Sometimes he does and sometimes he just pees where ever. I wanted to train him to potty outside but many people told me he sure be fully trained inside before taking him outside and now its way too cold to take him out. I must state that my puppy has way too much freedom and he stays with my mom from 4p to 10p four days out the week because he hates being alone. I have been trying to train and discipline him on my own but its tougher than I thought. Especially when people tell me they don't understand what were saying and they forget what they did in 10 seconds :blink:I think I bite off more than I can chew :smilie_tischkante: What do you guys think? And Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Truthfully, without consistency he will not get fully potty trained. It really is essential that you start over from scratch. Trust me, I've been there. It took me forever to train Bella, and it was because of how I went about it. Research the threads on this site and start from square 1. No more room to roam until he has earned the privilege. Also be sure to eliminate ALL smells from the areas where he has been peeing / pooping. I like Nature's Miracle Oxy Formula (orange bottle) for removing odors and urine, also I like using White Vinegar daily for a quick floor wash. We use the UgoDog potty tray (can be bought online) if you want to consider that. As for the times when he's with your Mom...establish the EXACT same space, schedule and routine and let her know that it is absolutely essential to his care that this routine be followed. Consistency is absolutely key. Good luck and try not to get too frustrated ... YOU REALLY CAN DO THIS....just start over with a better plan.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Agree we had to start over with Boo and he will be a year at the end of Dec. He is doing better but we had a speed bump when he started wanting to mark Zach's and my bed


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How are you training him? And what do you mean by discipline? Please tell me your training techniques in detail so maybe one or more of us can help.


----------



## Lipsz&Kasper (Jun 2, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> How are you training him? And what do you mean by discipline? Please tell me your training techniques in detail so maybe one or more of us can help.


When he uses the potty in the right spot, I praise him or give him a treat. But when he doesn't, I shout "NO" and try to move him quickly to the correct spot. A lot of times I am not able to catch him in the act so I can't do anything because its too late at that point.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

It may help to remember that the Maltese temperament is one that really wants to please you and make you happy. Shouting 'NO' doesn't seem to be helping and could actually make him associate fear/yelling with peeing...period. And cause him to possibly 'hide' when he has to do his business. You must be consistent. Until he's fully trained, this means taking him out to his piddle pad every hour. And only allowing minimal freedom where you can keep a close eye on him. Whatever are his most favorite treats, reserve them for ONLY when he goes potty where he's supposed to go. That's the only time he gets those particular treats until he's fully house trained. And be sure to give him lots of praise and the treat IMMEDIATELY after he pees/poops where he's supposed to. Don't take him into the kitchen or another room to give him the treat. Dogs are very much 'in the moment' and will start to think they are getting the treat for going to the room that has the treats in it instead of peeing where he was supposed to. 

I personally think it's harder to train them to use the piddle pad then it is out doors. But for now, since you've started with piddle pads, only work on house training on the piddle pads or you will confuse him.

Here's a thread that gives some great tips for several different situations. Hope it helps. Good luck!

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/92623-potty-training-tips-jmm.html


----------



## *Tessa* (Nov 23, 2013)

I found that the best way to potty train was through crate training. When I feed Tessa I put her and her bowl in the crate then close the door. I wait about ten minutes and then take her outside, if she did her business I would praise the heck out of her, however if she didn't then she'd go back in the crate. 5-10 minutes later I take her out of her crate and back outside to go potty. Since puppies won't go potty in their crate Tessa realized that her only option was to go outside. I had originally tried wee wee pads but Tessa saw them as toys and tore them up (came home to find her sitting in a pile of tiny wee wee pad bits) a friend of mine tried the wee wee pads as well and even after she took them away (to teach her pup to go outside) her puppy still went where the pad used to be. Hope this helps, potty training Tessa was nerve wrecking until her vet told me about crate training.:aktion033:


----------



## Lipsz&Kasper (Jun 2, 2013)

*Tessa* said:


> I found that the best way to potty train was through crate training. When I feed Tessa I put her and her bowl in the crate then close the door. I wait about ten minutes and then take her outside, if she did her business I would praise the heck out of her, however if she didn't then she'd go back in the crate. 5-10 minutes later I take her out of her crate and back outside to go potty. Since puppies won't go potty in their crate Tessa realized that her only option was to go outside. I had originally tried wee wee pads but Tessa saw them as toys and tore them up (came home to find her sitting in a pile of tiny wee wee pad bits) a friend of mine tried the wee wee pads as well and even after she took them away (to teach her pup to go outside) her puppy still went where the pad used to be. Hope this helps, potty training Tessa was nerve wrecking until her vet told me about crate training.:aktion033:


I was also thinking about crate training as well because my baby loves to rip up his wee wee pad when he doesn't get his way. I think I might have to try this.


----------

